# استفسار عن المضخات



## عبير عبد الرحمن (31 أغسطس 2009)

مالفرق بين التوصيل المضخات الغاطسه علي التوازي او علي التوالي ومتي نستخدم كل نوع ؟ 

لو عندي مضخه واريد تغيرها هل لابد من تغير قطر المواسير السحب او الطرد حسب تغير المسافه التي ترفعها؟

ارجو الرد لانني مشتته


----------



## المهندس احمد78 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير تكون توصل المضخات على الترتيبان ربط المضخات على التوالى يعطي زيادة الضغط الى قيمة تساوي ضعف قيمة ضغط المضخة الواحدة ,الا أن قيمة التدفق تبقى مساوية لقيمة تدفق المضخة الواحدة .
والعكس صحيح في حالة الربط على التوازي اي زيادة التدفق (تساوي مجموع تدفقي المضختين) ويبقى الضغط مساويا قيمة ضغط المضخة الواحدة 
ملاحظة: في حالة ربط المضخات يبقى يجب ان تكون المضخات متماثلة.
يستخدم التوصيل على التوالي في مضخات مياه تغذية boiler حتى يتغلب ضغط المياه الداخله على ضغط البخار في الداخل وغالبا ما يكون التوصيل على التوازي في مضخات التبريد اي نحتاج تدفق مياه اكثر من ضغط المياه والله اعلم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شارح الموضوع ده هنا
اتفضلي مهندسه عبير واي استفسار اسالي
وانا هاحاول ارفعلك كتاب كويس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1251763#post1251763


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين ع الطرح و كمان مشكوورين ع الإجابة


----------



## ahmed abisalama (1 سبتمبر 2009)

التوصيل على التوالى يكون فى حالة الارتفعات العاليه يتم توصيل كذا مضخه على التوالى.....
اما فى حالة الاحتياج الى كمية تدفق اكثر فيتم التوصيل على التوازى...........


----------



## الهمكي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نلجأ لربط المضخات على التسلسل عندما نريد توصيل السائل لمسافات بعيدة غالبا شاقولية حيث أنه بهذه الطريقة نحصل على ضاغط كلي مساوي لمجموع الضواغط للمضخات المربوطة على التسلسل معا أي : H=h1+h2+h3 وهكذا أما ربط الضخات على التفرع فيلجأ له للحصول على غزارة مضاعفة للضخ وهذا يلاحظ في محطات الضخ أن أكثر من مضخة يتم ربطها على التفرع للحصول على التدفق المطلوب بمعنى : Q=q1+q2+q3 وهكذا ، مع أنه هناك إقتراحات هندسية أخرى لزيادة التدفق أو الضاغط تتعلق بقطر الانبوب المستخدم وكذلك عدد الدورات التي يدورها القرص الدوار للمضخة وتحتاج لحسابات دقيقة ورسم المنحنيات المميزة ومن ثم يتم الاختيار لكن هذا توفره الان شركات صناعة المضخات بشكل كامل من خلال الكاتالوجات المرفقة ونتائج التجارب التي تتم عليها


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا للجميع بس يابشمهندس احمد غرباوي فين اجابه سؤالي التاني


----------



## محمد حسيين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> مالفرق بين التوصيل المضخات الغاطسه علي التوازي او علي التوالي ومتي نستخدم كل نوع ؟
> 
> لو عندي مضخه واريد تغيرها هل لابد من تغير قطر المواسير السحب او الطرد حسب تغير المسافه التي ترفعها؟
> 
> ارجو الرد لانني مشتته


 السلام عليكم بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فمن الأفضل تغير قطر ماسورة السحب حسب المقاس للمضخة الجديدة أما بالنسبة لخط الطرد فإذا كان خط الطرد مطابق للمقاس في المضخة فإنه سوف يعطي الناتج المطلوب وفي حال كان الخط أصغر فإنه سوف يزيد الضغط مع ثبات التدفق وفي خال كان الخط اكبر فسوف يقل الضغط وكمية التدفق سوف تعتمد على طول وإرتفاع الخط.


----------



## mahom (9 مارس 2010)




----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

إليك هذه الورقة 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

وهذه المذكرة الصغيرة ​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (9 مارس 2010)

الأخت العزيزه بالنسبه للتوصيل علي التوالي والتوازي مثل ماقاله الأخ أحمد 78 وبالنسبه لتغيير المضخه إذا تغيرت كمية المياه المطلوبه والهيد المطلوب من المضخه فسوف تتغير اقطار المواسير تبعا لذلك وعموما قطر المواسير يعتمد علي كمية المياه الماره بها


----------



## م/علي بابا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*مع أحترامي لكل الزملاء لا يكون الرد بهذا الشكل بدون تحليل منحني النظام ويأتي ذلك من معرفة المفاقيد المختلفة ومعرفة المحابس التي تركب علي المضخات وطريقة توصيلها هل مشتركة مع المضختين أم كلا علي حده ..أم لا توجد محابس أصلا وكذا الألبوهات فليس كل التدفق الناتج من التوصيل علي التوازي يعطي القيمة للمضخة الواحدة مضروبة في 2 بل بالعكس قد تكون المضخة الواحدة تعطي 500 جالون / د وتوصل مع مضخة شبيهة لها بنفس السعة ونوصلهم معا علي التوازي والمحصلة تكون 600 جالون / د وهنا تكمن المشكلة فهل أحد يعرف السبب ..فكروا مع بعض وهرجعلكم تاني بالسبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عاطف 58 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

أخي المهندس / علي بابا - فعلياً كلامك صح وذلك لأن system carve في حالة التوصيل علي التوازي سوف يتقاطع مع منحني المضخة الأولي وكذلك مع منحني المضخة الثانية في نقطه ...وهذه النقطه هي الفعليه للنظام في حالة عمل المضختين معاً وإذا نزلنا من هذه النقطه رأسياً نجد أن الكمية ( Q ) تقل عن مثلاً جمعهم 500 +500=1000 جالون في الدقيقة الي 600 فعلياً مع ملاحظة إرتفاع الضغط عند نفس النقطة عند توصيلها أفقيا ناحية (head ) .


----------

